# Dishplayer Problems



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Is this a new problem with dishplayers? Ever since the new software upgrade, I started short blackouts every now and then? I wonder what causes this. I hope this does not mean its time for a 510. I hate that thing.


----------



## tkcaptaina (Oct 30, 2003)

OVER THE LAST 5 DAYS I HAVE HAD SINGLE LOSS PROBLEMS THAT I NEVER HAD BEFORE. I HAVE EVEN TRIED SWAPPING WIRES ON THE LNB, BUT THE PROBLEM CONTINUES. IF YOU PULL THE SINGLE STRENGTH SCREEN UP AND LOOK AT THE SATS ONE AT A TIME IT SHOWS A 70- 90 SINGLE FOR EACH SAT ( 119-110), BUT IF YOU PULL THEN UP TOGETHER IT SHOWS A VERY WEAK SINGLE 110 IS USUALLY BELOW THE 50s. SAME SINGLE ON MY MODEL 3100 IS 112 AND 90. I'M WONDERING IS THIS DUE TO THE SPOT BEAM UPGRADE OR DO I REALLY HAVE A PROBLEM? I HAVE ALSO TODAY BEGAN GETTING THE GET INFO OVER AND OVER. ANYONE EXPERIENCING SIMILAR PROBLEMS? E-MAIL ME A RESPONSE IF POSSIBLE. SORRY ABOUT THE CAPS
TIM


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Tim, Son, I am only gonna say this once. If you wanna keep posting here, stay off the drugs.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

DISH will not even discuss this but I have heard that the annoying blackouts lately on the DishPlayers are because DISH has an ECM in the datastream.

ECMs are used as an attempt to try to disable systems that have been hacked to get free service. Sometimes, an annoying side effect is that some receivers of legal subscribers have problems (like short blackouts).


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Seems to me that its an attempt by dish network to get us dishplayer owners to dump the thing and get a 510. But nope, you aint gonna get me to dump the 7200. The GUI alone is what got me to switch, and dish has yet to make a receiver that resembles the dishplayer.


----------



## halcar (Nov 2, 2003)

What is really weird about these drops in signal is that it isn't really a drop in signal! Next time it happens, rewind a bit and play the part that dropped. You will see that there is no drop, the system recorded perfectly, you just didn't get to see it. Proves it is a BUG!!

I had a dishplayer for about 2 years and finally gave up and got a TIVO.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I noticed my Dishplayer problems disappeared last Sunday when I hooked up my 2 DirecTivos.

(Sorry, last time I will do this, but I couldn't help it)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Phil T said:


> I noticed my Dishplayer problems disappeared last Sunday when I hooked up my 2 DirecTivos.
> 
> (Sorry, last time I will do this, but I couldn't help it)


HO HO HO, thats hilarious!


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

No Bob, it's sad....and true.

It's the reason that both you..and I...left Dish. A month ago, I managed to turn a good friend of mine from the dark side  of DBS ownership into a legitimate subscriber. Did I recommend he turn his Dishnetwork receivers into legal boxes (which was certainly doable)? Of course not.

Even in his not-exactly-legal state, he'd seen the same problems that we've seen here, slow menus, Dishplayer headaches, the works. He's now the proud owner of two (severely upgraded) DirecTivos and is thrilled with both the picture and the service. He had a choice between paying for D* and getting E* for free (stolen, admittedly) and chose to pay for DirecTV.

Charlie's right...it doesn't get much cheaper than free. But given the example I saw above, cheaper isn't better.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Ouch, cheaper isnt better


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Once again, overnight, whatever Dish is doing to the datastream, they screw up my Dishplayer. A bunch of CD, Spanish and PPV channels (plus Cinemax-E) show up in my guide - and every week I have to turn them off, and no matter what I do, I still get 12 pages of "No Information" in the guide between the locals, scrolling to Ch 100.

They STILL screw up EVERY spring & fall with the time shift.

Dish has had FOUR YEARS to get it right and still can't.

When the HD DirecTiVo comes out, I'm gone.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

I will also wait for the HD Tivo


----------

